# Candyland 2: Revisited by Forgotten_Futures (~BBW, ~BHM, Adventure, ~XWG)



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 27, 2008)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Adventure, ~XWG _- A journey into a land where everything - even the grass - is edible!

  [*Author's Note:* Consider this to be the second part of an unfinished first chapter of a divergent storyline.

 Now, to explain that.

 Shortly after writing Candyland, an idea that came up literally on a whim, one of the comments was that it seemed to be paced too quickly; it moved too fast. Also, it was suggested to take an immersive track with the characters - actually have them IN Candyland. I started this, but quickly lost interest - ~XWG has never been my favorite genre, or strong point. But, just this morning, I got the inspiration to write further on the storyline.

 I'm always afraid, in my writing, of becoming monotonous - the reason my stories tend to be short, and broken into short chapters, is because I get horribly tired of the same basic thing repeated ad nauseum. As you can imagine, WG fiction hits this rut very quickly in most cases, a further incentive to stick to ~SWG and ~~WG. One can only describe eating and WG so many times before the events seem to become dull and cliched, no matter how you change them up.

 Still... this is a concept I don't want to lose. It can definitely go somewhere, in this incarnation and possibly in the future. I will do my best to finish this story to some degree of closure. For now... enjoy.

 First part of Candyland 2 HERE.]

 *Candyland 2: Revisited*
 *by Forgotten Futures*​ Some time later, Steve and Krystal woke up. Plumpy was nowhere in sight, but there were two huge baskets filled to the brim with plums. Krystal heard something growling, and then realized it was her own stomach. She looked at the plums, down at her belly again, and then scrambled over and began stuffing fruit into her mouth. She was both pleased and troubled to see Steve, next to her, plowing through the other basket.

 It took about half an hour for the two of them to finish the baskets, but it seemed like only a few moments. Krystal looked down at herself, at her plump, round tummy, and tentatively caressed the orb of flesh. She was kneeling before the empty basket, such a posture forcing her belly outwards, reinforcing the idea that she was bloated at the middle.

 The pain was intense, but held at bay by a nearly sexual feeling of pleasure. Unable to move much, she slowly settled down on the grassy ground and fell asleep again to digest her meal. She barely felt Steven laying back-to-back with her as she drifted off.

 This cycle repeated itself for a few days' time, Krystal and Steve waking up famished, and staying awake just long enough to gorge on plums before sinking back under the warm, fuzzy blanket of sleep. They didn't see Plumpy any of these times, but Krystal vaguely recalled the strange dwarfish creature walking around, filling the baskets again, when at times her eyes crept open just enough to perceive the world, then settled closed once more until she was hungry again.

 When she woke each time, the scent of ripe plums immediately filled her nostrils, gripping her with an intense hunger that didn't subside until she began to gorge, and even then stayed almost at the forefront of her consciousness, only the incredible sensations of eating - her fingers, a little thicker than when she'd gotten here, closing on another juicy plum; precious plum juice trickling down her chin, dripping onto her slowly tightening pant legs; a bite of plum moving down her throat, followed quickly by another, and another...

 It had dawned on Krystal that this was much like what her older sister did, the one reason Sarah wasn't a skinny little thing for all her exercising. Every now and then, Krystal would come downstairs in the middle of the night for something to snack on, and find her sister sitting on the floor, with her back against one of the kitchen cabinets. Multiple bags, boxes, or other containers would be found strewn haphazardly about her. It was always obvious where their contents had been transferred to - the sleeping girl's bare, round stomach was a perfect testament to her gluttony. Krystal was certain their parents knew, but they'd never said anything, and Sarah had kept on pigging out with regularity.

 Now, Krystal found herself doing the same thing, willingly stuffing herself with tasty treats until she was too full to move. _“What's happening to me? Why am I doing this to myself? I mean, it's not like I ever minded being plump... especially the way Steven looks at me. I can tell he likes it. I wonder what brought this on... I wonder if he'll like this too.”_ She bit down on another plum and looked down at the half-empty basket. “_I hope he does.”_ On their fourth day in Candyland - though neither Krystal nor Steve was keeping any track - the two woke to find two, smaller baskets of plums waiting for them, along with Plumpy himself. As they clambered awkwardly to their feet, the dwarfish man chuckled heartily.

 “Well lad and lassie, it seems ye've grown a bit more accustomed to this'ere land.” He cast a pointed look at Krystal's middle. “In more ways than one, I daresay.” Krystal and Steven shared a good laugh over this. Steven, having started out pretty thin, didn't show his new weight much at all, though he had gained a few inches here and there. Krystal couldn't see, as his shirt hung past his waist, but his pants had gotten a bit tight at the waistband.

 She, on the other hand, having started out rather somewhat plump, was now sporting a dedicated muffin top on her sides and front, and a little ledge was beginning to form in the back. She also could swear she felt more air on the top of her butt cheeks, and her breasts occupied a bit more of her vision when she looked down - as did her somewhat softer tummy. She poked it experimentally, and her finger sunk in almost to the first knuckle. The legs of her pants were like sausage casings, and the seat tight as a pair of overinflated beach balls. She could feel Steven's eyes on her, and the chills it sent up and down her spine were wholly worth the sharp pain of her constricting clothes.

 “I know ye must be hungry; I've been stepping up yer appetites over the last few days.” “_So he HAS been feeding us!”_ Krystal and Steve thought simultaneously. “I almost feel bad sending ye off with so little as these wee baskets, but go you must, as the King and Queen 'ave summoned for ye!” “B-But Plumpy, we are hungry, much more hungry than that... and... will we ever see you again?” Krystal's newfound interest in food and eating shone through in the order of her worries. “I know lass, and this be not the last time ye will see me. Ye'll find what ye need to eat on the path. No matter where one be in Candyland, he or she never need go hungry.” He leaned in close to them, as if sharing some dark secret. “The very land itself be edible, and all things grown from it.” “You mean...” Krystal plucked a blade of grass and brought it to her mouth. “Aye, go on!” Krystal hesitantly stuck out her tongue and placed the gossamer blade of grass on it. The thin filament of matter quickly melted on her tongue, and with it came the taste of... “Chocolate! Oh my God, Steven, we've been sleeping on chocolate all this time!” She looked down at the grass hungrily, a conflicted look coming to her eyes.

 Plumpy seemed to understand what she was thinking, and held the basket of plums out to her. “Aye lass, go on then.”

 Krystal smiled and took the basket from Plumpy's outstretched arms, eagerly biting into a rich, juicy plum. She chewed quickly, and soon the rest of the plum followed suit. Plumpy handed the second basket to Steven, and he began eating almost on automatic.

 “Go on now, ye must go to the castle and there see our newest King and Queen!” Krystal, tears in her eyes, set down her basket long enough to hug Plumpy, squeezing what bulk she had against the little green man. Steven opted for a handshake, and the two then set off, following the trail that had brought them this far in the first place, gulping down plums as they went. It wasn't long before they finished, and Krystal began looking for something else to eat. Steven was hungry too, but he lacked his girlfriend's predisposed nature to eating. Still.. if what Plumpy said was strictly true...

 He took a bite of his basket. It was sweet, and had a texture not unlike bread. Krystal caught sight of him and started in on hers as well. Before long their hands were empty and their stomachs slightly rounder. Krystal rubbed her belly and began looking around...

 Over the course of the next week, roughly, the two made a fair amount of headway along the path, though they would have made much better time had they not spent most of it filling their tummies with candied vegetation from the sides of the trail, and then having to sleep it off (as the only apparent function of sleep here was to digest food). In that time, the figures of Krystal and Steven changed drastically. Krystal, ever the fatter of the two, outgrew her pants within their second day back on the road. Her top wasn't faring too well either, but she didn't gain as fast above the waist, so it hadn't lost the battle yet; still, it rode up quite a bit on her fattened paunch - especially when she was getting nice and full. Her hips and rear had widened considerably, the latter bouncing rhythmically with every step, the former shifting up and down like kids on a seesaw - two rather overweight kids. Her feet had spread further apart, out of necessity as her thighs thickened and began growing pockets of cellulite as moss grows on tree trunks. She wasn't all that heavy, just short enough that her weight meant more.

 Steven, too, had fattened up nicely, having to give up on his pants much like his girlfriend, though they lasted a few sleep cycles longer. Their death had not been as spectacular as hers had; one time he simply woke up to find the button had burst clean off, and there was no point trying to walk with them slowly wiggling their way off his narrow hips and relatively small butt. 

 He was developing a serious gut, which supported itself mostly on the tension provided by his shirt, the which was stretched around and under the blob of lard at his front. His waist had gained many inches as well - though far outpaced by his magnificent stomach - and Krystal could feel the beginnings of healthy man-boobs growing under his shirt.

 Along with this growth, Steven had noticed two things, which he'd pointed out to Krystal. Firstly, as they got fatter, it became easier for them to feel contentedly full - that is, they didn't have to eat as much before they stopped being hungry. This did not mean they could not gorge themselves further if they chose, a fact that would be well proved when they reached the Candy Cane Forest - but that's a story for another time.

 The second thing was that, as their drive to eat lessened along with their base appetites, their sex drives began to become more prominent once again - and with each of them fulfilling the other's secret fantasies, they began spending many times making love between becoming full and finally deciding to sleep off their intake. Often, these love making sessions involved feeding each other to new levels of gluttonous realization, expanding their stomach capacities almost daily. There was no doubt that they were both enjoying themselves and each other immensely.


----------



## Dhomberger (Jan 28, 2008)

I am very happy to see you inspired to do more with this story. I hope future developments will spawn as well. Your contributions to these forums are always good.


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 24, 2008)

DEAR FORGOTTEN FUTURES : TO HONOR THE CANDYLAND 2 :REVISITED , I AM OFFERING THE SONG "CANDYMAN BY THE GREAT SAMMY DAVIS JR.- I HOPE YOU LIKE IT...:eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yecJaqMqQLc


----------

